# three ring/dutch gag - can someone tell me about it?



## kombikids (9 November 2008)

my instructor has told me it would be worth my while trying my horse in this when jumping and doing faster work. Hes currently in an eggbutt snaffle flash and martingale. Hes a huge 16.3 and i after dislocating my neck 2 months ago i dont have much arm strength.  We do lots of schooling so i dont want to revert to a stronger bit for a short cut but it would be welcome occasionally as i want to do more jumping and eventually xc and hunting.

Can someone tell me the action of it and how harsh it is? (i know its as only as harsh as the rider but dont understand the action it performs)

Thanks!


----------



## Bossdog (9 November 2008)

As I understand it, the "strength" depends on the ring you use it on.  On the large first ring, it has the same action as a normal loose ring bit.  On the second ring the leverage brings some pressure onto the poll and on the bottom ring, it puts a lot of pressure on the poll.  So could be good if he tends to tank off with his head in the air but I'm sure someone else will be able to give a much more detailed piece of advice!!  I personally wouldn't feel comfortable using the bottom ring but as they make it, people must use it!!


----------



## saddlesore (9 November 2008)

I personally like this bit! I have always found it to be good for strong horses, or those who 'fix' their necks. I have also never used the bottom ring - you can buy a two ring version of this gag now. It relies largely on poll pressure and as such asks the horse to lower his head and nek and shorten his frame. If you are concerned about over rotation of the bit you can fit a flash strap to the top ring to act like a curb and limit the rotating action of the bit.


----------



## clairel (9 November 2008)

I have used it very successfully on my coloured mare! I had it on the bottom ring as it worked best for me there. She got very long, low and leaned very badly especially sj. The 3 ring really helped bring her canter up and stopped me having to constantly haul at her mouth.

I was however under the impression that gag action bits helped lift a horse rather than bring the head down?! I may however be entirely wrong as have always been easily confused!


----------



## ladyt25 (9 November 2008)

I have always reeverted back to this bit even after trying many others. My horse tends to be heavy on the forehand and can then get flat when jumping and basically used to do what he wanted. With the gag it helps lift his head, be lighter in the hand and generally go in a better outline.

It will not suit all horses as depends on the way they actually go and which type of bit action they prefer. I first tried this bit on my old pony as he tended to get his head on the floor and off he went. A pelham (the bit he had when we bought him) just seemed to make him lean more but the gag worked a treat. I have used them on the bottom ring n he past but I now have it on the second ring for my horse as we have a better 'understanding' of each other now!

You do have to be careful with these bits, some horses hate the poll pressure and will really back off it - a pony I got reacted like that but he had been ridden in it by his previous owner. However, although he was strong he was not heavy on the forehand and the gag (even on the main large ring which makes it more like a hanging snaffle) was just too much and we spent more time going backwards than forwards!

I would give it  try, if it works then great as you do have the flexibility of being able to change it depending on what you are doing. I much prefer not having to haul on a horse's mouth and feeling I am in control, there's nothing worse than a constant power struggle!


----------



## SpruceRI (9 November 2008)

Likewise - I understood this bit had a similar action to that of a Pelham, especially if used with a curb chain: to raise the head of a horse that pulls downwards??


----------



## 7888 (9 November 2008)

I would suggest that you try the three ring gag with salox mouthpiece  made by Neue Schule - I have used this on both my international showjumpers who have both been jumped in very nasty pieces of kit before my ownership, I hasten to add. Its got a handy leather curb strap which keeps the bit in the correct place and because the rings are close together, you get the correct pressure on the horse's poll in a kindly manner, if you add a CWD breast plate with martingale attachment, you feel nice and secure, therefore, you can sit and ask your horse to come back to you without pulling its mouth around. Use good rubber covered reins for grip as well. Good luck.


----------



## minesadouble (10 November 2008)

It does tend to raise their heads - take a look at some junior showjumping - it is a very popular bit in those circles and you will see an awful lot of ponies with their heads stuck up in the air!! I know because we have one! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




We bought an 18 year old v.strong jumping pony and she has only ever been ridden in a dutch gag so we have stuck with it despite the fact I hate them.
It is worth a try if you are having probs as it may suit your horse but the last thing you want coming into a fence is your nag to be admiring the stars rather than looking at the fence!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (10 November 2008)

I use a 3 ring gag on my ex racehorse to hunt in. We have been trying different things starting from a plain snaffle but he got stronger and stronger. We did hunt for one day with reins starting on 3rd ring but that was too much for him so moved back up to second after about an hour. He was fine in that. However, I have changed to a french link version and hunted him in it on Sat and he was a star. Hopefully we'll soon be able to go back to a french link snaffle now that he is learning that hunting isn't about racing!!


----------

